
Why don’t women get drag-and-drop? - chadk
http://sb1.tumblr.com/post/7281321982/women-drag-and-drop
======
geon
A week ago, I implemented drag&drop for an iPad app. I explicitly made it
_not_ depend on the finger position, but the center of the dragged object,
giving a much better experience.

This advantage might be specific to touch interfaces where your fingers
obscure whatever you touch.

------
wikkiwa
what's the over under on this being cited in a lack-of-women-in-tech article
in the next two weeks?

